# Transferer sauvegarde des jeux d'un iphone vers un ipad



## fl046 (3 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un Ipad et je souhaiterai savoir (si c'est possible bien évidement) comment transférer les sauvegardes de certains des jeux (Tiny Village par exemple) que j'avais sur mon iphone 3G vers mon Ipad ?

J'ai regardé sur Internet mais j'ai pas trouvé de technique.
J'ai tenté de faire une restauration à partir de mon Iphone mais les jeux sont au niveau zéro j'ai plus mes sauvegardes.


Merci.


----------



## Jannot83 (5 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

La seule solution est d'avoir tes 2 appareils jailbreakés, d'avoir ifiles d'installé sur l'iPhone pour savoir quel dossier correspond a ton jeu (sans ca tu ne verra qu'une serie de chiffres et lettres en guise de nom) pui de te connecter en SSH pour rappatrier tes saves sur ton MAC et de les reinjecter dans ton iPad toujours en SSH


----------

